# Big thanks to... Jonsclough



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Just like to thank Jon for this time today. Had a nice chat with him about this car and the pre he did,it looked stunning . Then a hour later my mate (craig) wanted some advice about his Audi A5 bonnet so I suggested we could ask Jon... So back we went to find him... Not a problem... He walked back to the car park with us and pointed out that it could be sorted out by machine polishing without the need of wet sanding. Thanks Jon for your help and time I think you could be hearing from Craig soon.


----------



## jonsclough (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words, glad I could help.
I was speaking with John from dw, and I will becoming a detailing world supporter in the next week or two, if Craig or yourself would like to see some of my work feel free to like my FB page, search 'Advance detail' and look for the red 'AD' logo, I'm going to be updating the pics sometime this week so it will be well worth a look to get an idea of the quality of my work, thanks again, 
Kind regards, [email protected]


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

No probs Jon ...cheers.


----------

